# Is UGAs Oline ready for  T. Cody?



## GAranger1403 (Sep 21, 2008)

6'7" 400 LB Terrence Cody is comin to town. He's been double and triple teamed all season thus far freeing up space for our backers to roam. What do ya'll think the dogs will do with him. How good are your interior O-Linemen. Not smack talkin, just curious.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> 6'7" 400 LB Terrence Cody is comin to town. He's been double and triple teamed all season thus far freeing up space for our backers to roam. What do ya'll think the dogs will do with him. How good are your interior O-Linemen. Not smack talkin, just curious.


 
Cody is definetly a beast!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

We'll find out real soon.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 21, 2008)

A few toss sweeps and that 400 lb line will be sucking air and then we will run it up the gut at him so 24 can jump over him...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> A few toss sweeps and that 400 lb line will be sucking air and then we will run it up the gut at him so 24 can jump over him...



Yep.  And then throw it long.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> A few toss sweeps and that 400 lb line will be sucking air and then we will run it up the gut at him so 24 can jump over him...



I feel 100 % confident in saying 24 won't be jumping over that dude . He looks like one of those Mini Coopers with a jersey wrapped around it .


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

maker4life said:


> I feel 100 % confident in saying 24 won't be jumping over that dude . He looks like one of those Mini Coopers with a jersey wrapped around it .


 
ROTFL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Cody is definetly a beast!


 
I'll agree with that one.. Just wish we had Sutherland in there to soften him up..


----------



## Crimson (Sep 21, 2008)

Mount Cody will be playing more in this game than in the last two.  The last two games were against the spread, which he doesn't play that often.  

I ain't worried about the sweeps, I am worried about the screen passes.  Ya'll killed us last year with that.  

I hope Knowshown does jump up over the middle, he will get jacked up.  Don't get me wrong, he is a bad, bad, man, but this ain't the Bama team from the last 10 years.  We get after people

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya'll aren't playing Arkansas this week!


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Ya'll aren't playing Arkansas this week!



and you will not be playing GA Southern or Cent Mich or South Carolina or Arizona State none of these teams have winning records!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

alright fellers i love bama more than anybody...but cody is 
6'5" 365 pounds..not 6'7"" 400


----------



## DSGB (Sep 22, 2008)

He'll be suckin' wind by halftime.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

DSGB said:


> He'll be suckin' wind by halftime.



naw..hes actually one of the few men of his size to play the whole game


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is going to be one heck of a game.  But, I do believe Bama will win the game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 22, 2008)

> He'll be suckin' wind by halftime.


You don't know much about Cody.  He was over 400 pounds and dropped to 365, one of the things that have impressed coaches is the quickness he has for someone his size.  I have also read that when running sprints in practice other players were huffing and puffing but Cody was still running 100%.  He's not just a really big stationary player.  Arkansas had a 1st and goal from the one, on 4th and goal Cody beat Arkansas' Rimington award winning center by submarining and tripping up their RB.  He's the real deal and will be All SEC this year.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

David Mills said:


> You don't know much about Cody.  He was over 400 pounds and dropped to 365, one of the things that have impressed coaches is the quickness he has for someone his size.  I have also read that when running sprints in practice other players were huffing and puffing but Cody was still running 100%.  He's not just a really big stationary player.  Arkansas had a 1st and goal from the one, on 4th and goal Cody beat Arkansas' Rimington award winning center by submarining and tripping up their RB.  He's the real deal and will be All SEC this year.



10-4 D Mills speaks the truth!! 
Cody can dunk a basket ball as well.


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2008)

He'll be no problem, Moreno will just jump over him...


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> He'll be no problem, Moreno will just jump over him...


 
If Moreno wants to walk right the rest of the year, he probably shouldn't attempt that........


----------



## sweet 16 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just saw individual video cuts of Moreno. He has some good blocking in front of him. Dawgs line can move. Pressure is on Coach Bobo....play selection. Dawgs 20 Al 14.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 22, 2008)

> He'll be no problem, Moreno will just jump over him...


Yeah, right; maybe if he steps off the back of one of his linemen.  If Cody were to lie down on the ground he's almost as tall as Mareno standing up.  If UGA tries to run up the middle, they will be double teaming Cody.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 22, 2008)

The Philip Fulmer look a like runs the 40 in 5.6 secs.. I have a 6 yr old that runs faster than that.. Let him clog the interior all he wants.. Sweep right Sweep left.. screen left Screen right and deep down the middle with AJ..


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

Hunt Em Up said:


> The Philip Fulmer look a like runs the 40 in 5.6 secs.. I have a 6 yr old that runs faster than that.. Let him clog the interior all he wants.. Sweep right Sweep left.. screen left Screen right and deep down the middle with AJ..



uh ok..no real point there unless your 6 year old is 6'5" 365 pounds


----------



## Crimson (Sep 22, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> 10-4 D Mills speaks the truth!!
> Cody can dunk a basket ball as well.



He was actually doing 360's and dunking.  He is going to be a first rounder.


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, there you have it Dawg fans...    No reason for the Dawgs to suit up this weekend.   Sounds like Bama has their own Superman in a nose tackle and we have no shot...


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2008)

He is a big ol' boy...  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fUE3Ys-qf6M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fUE3Ys-qf6M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not denying that Cody is good and will be a handful.  But there is no way a guy that big will be much of a factor in the second half against a fast offense.  I just don't  believe it.  I might be proven wrong but I don't believe it.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 22, 2008)

He hasn't had to run after Knowshon, yet! I bet he gets his knees buckled at least once, if he's even in the area.


----------



## Acrey (Sep 22, 2008)

Crimson said:


> He was actually doing 360's and dunking.  He is going to be a first rounder.



The only dunking that he is doing is his doughnuts in coffee, bet his knees want hold up to the nfl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Is Ga's Oline ready for Terrence Cody?


 
I think the better question is Bama's Defense ready for Knowshon Moreno...


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not denying that Cody is good and will be a handful. But there is no way a guy that big will be much of a factor in the second half against a fast offense. I just don't believe it. I might be proven wrong but I don't believe it.


 
I knew you were .....but you can't be serious this time? Georgia seems to slow in the second half.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 22, 2008)

*What I would do would be...*

Chop block him.and put him on the sidelines


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Chop block him.and put him on the sidelines


 
Dirty right there man.... Glad Mark Richt is a better man than you.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Chop block him.and put him on the sidelines



Spoken like a true Jawja fan.  Sad thing is i could see the UGA players trying that.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 22, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Spoken like a true Jawja fan.  Sad thing is i could see the UGA players trying that.



Oh so Bama takes the high road????  C'mon everybody does it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Oh so Bama takes the high road???? C'mon everybody does it.


 
No everybody doesn't do it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Spoken like a true Jawja fan.  Sad thing is i could see the UGA players trying that.



I'm sure there is Florida thread somewhere for you to haunt.  Go to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> I knew you were .....but you can't be serious this time? Georgia seems to slow in the second half.



This is so ridiculous that I don't know where to begin.  People who don't know ANYTHING about us know that we have historically been a second half team.  Good grief.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> No everybody doesn't do it.



You must have never played in the trenches then my friend 'cause everybody gets cut!

Maybe you might not be familiar but a very basic offensive line block is called a scoop block.  This block is always done on the backside of a play to cut off a defensive lineman's pursuit.  O-linemen are taught to step towards the playside, rip their shouders through while getting depth up field.  They are taught to get their head across the D-lineman's knee and cut him thus cutting off backside pursuit.

Now a good D-lineman will read the O-Lineman's "hat" and not allow the O-lineman to get his head across by being quicker and using his hands to  rip across or put the offensive man in the dirt with a downward shove to keep him out of your knees.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You must have never played in the trenches then my friend 'cause everybody gets cut!
> 
> Maybe you might not be familiar but a very basic offensive line block is called a scoop block.  This block is always done on the backside of a play to cut off a defensive lineman's pursuit.  O-linemen are taught to step towards the playside, rip their shouders through while getting depth up field.  They are taught to get their head across the D-lineman's knee and cut him thus cutting off backside pursuit.
> 
> Now a good D-lineman will read the O-Lineman's "hat" and not allow the O-lineman to get his head across by being quicker and using his hands to  rip across or put the offensive man in the dirt with a downward shove to keep him out of your knees.



Well said and very true.  Anybody who thinks their team is above this is either very naive or hasn't payed much attention to their linemen.  EVERY team does this.  The intention is not to hurt people but every team does it.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sure there is Florida thread somewhere for you to haunt.  Go to it.



UHHHH No, I think i stick around here.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You must have never played in the trenches then my friend 'cause everybody gets cut!
> 
> Maybe you might not be familiar but a very basic offensive line block is called a scoop block. This block is always done on the backside of a play to cut off a defensive lineman's pursuit. O-linemen are taught to step towards the playside, rip their shouders through while getting depth up field. They are taught to get their head across the D-lineman's knee and cut him thus cutting off backside pursuit.
> 
> Now a good D-lineman will read the O-Lineman's "hat" and not allow the O-lineman to get his head across by being quicker and using his hands to rip across or put the offensive man in the dirt with a downward shove to keep him out of your knees.


 
I agree with this post I do not however agree with "chop" blocking a player to intentionaly injure him.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You must have never played in the trenches then my friend 'cause everybody gets cut!
> 
> Maybe you might not be familiar but a very basic offensive line block is called a scoop block.  This block is always done on the backside of a play to cut off a defensive lineman's pursuit.  O-linemen are taught to step towards the playside, rip their shouders through while getting depth up field.  They are taught to get their head across the D-lineman's knee and cut him thus cutting off backside pursuit.
> 
> Now a good D-lineman will read the O-Lineman's "hat" and not allow the O-lineman to get his head across by being quicker and using his hands to  rip across or put the offensive man in the dirt with a downward shove to keep him out of your knees.



We are talking about "chop block" .  Thanks for the lesson on a "scoop block".  Care to tell us about Hook blocking while your at it.



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Oh so Bama takes the high road????  C'mon everybody does it.



No everybody does not do it.  SHeesh, what highschool team did you play for?


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you even know what a Chop block is????  There is a legal chop block.. The ILLEGAL one is where a Defensive player is already engaged on another player and another player takes out ones legs by hitting below the knee.. The Scoop and legal chop block are basically the same with a little gray area.. I played college ball and I do know the difference.. And yes eveyone is taught it.. Nobody is taught to do it Illegal though.. Thats for the player to decide if he wants to do it or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

All of yall screaming about how awful the chop block is and swearing that your team doesn't do it never played any football did you?


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqiLlOybz9s

This is an illegal Chop block.. Dirty play..


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

Hunt Em Up said:


> Do you even know what a Chop block is????  There is a legal chop block.. The ILLEGAL one is where a Defensive player is already engaged on another player and another player takes out ones legs by hitting below the knee.. The Scoop and legal chop block are basically the same with a little gray area.. I played college ball and I do know the difference.. And yes eveyone is taught it.. Nobody is taught to do it Illegal though.. Thats for the player to decide if he wants to do it or not.



Thats my point.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll admit I've done it more than a few times but the legal way.. Not the illegal way.. I've had it done to me also.. Cost me 5 months of play and a nice surgery scar..


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 22, 2008)

But back to Cody.. He ain't going to catch a RB from behind and UGA plans on him always being in the mirrors.. When he can line up and defend AJ Green then I'll say he's the man.. But he's just a big fat Grady Jackson.. He's not fast.. Just Fat..


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

Hunt Em Up said:


> But back to Cody.. He ain't going to catch a RB from behind and UGA plans on him always being in the mirrors.. When he can line up and defend AJ Green then I'll say he's the man.. But he's just a big fat Grady Jackson.. He's not fast.. Just Fat..



UGA likes to run in between the tackles.  Thats where Big boy comes in.  And good DT's can have a effect on Stafford too.  If  Cody gets a push up the middle , Georgia will prolly have to double team him.

Now it is yet to be seen if Cody is this type of player, no matter how fat he is.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 22, 2008)

sleeze said:


> We are talking about "chop block" .  Thanks for the lesson on a "scoop block".  Care to tell us about Hook blocking while your at it.



We can discuss the many intricacies of offensive and defensive line play if you wish.  We could discuss the diference between a 3 technique or a 4i.  Or perhaps we discuss read keys and hook/curl zone coverage for inside backers or containment and zone coverage in the flats for outside backers.  We can discuss Cover 2,3, or Man coverages in the secondary.  We can also talk about different adjustments to different offensive looks like a Trips Open formation also with the secondary/linebacker corps as well.  

We can talk about stalk blocks, crack blocks, and pass routes with receivers.  How about option reads for QB's, play action, hot routes, looking off safeties, proper footwork, the pump fake, the three step, five step, and roll out passing.  

We can talk about the splitback veer, the flexbone, the wishbone, the Notre Dame Box, the double wing, the wing-t, the power-I, the I formation, the spread.  We can talk about the 50,Wide Tackle 6, 4-4, 3-5-3 "Stack".



sleeze said:


> No everybody does not do it.  SHeesh, what highschool team did you play for?



A pretty dang good one......


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> We can discuss the many intricacies of offensive and defensive line play if you wish.  We could discuss the diference between a 3 technique or a 4i.  Or perhaps we discuss read keys and hook/curl zone coverage for inside backers or containment and zone coverage in the flats for outside backers.  We can discuss Cover 2,3, or Man coverages in the secondary.  We can also talk about different adjustments to different offensive looks like a Trips Open formation also with the secondary/linebacker corps as well.
> 
> We can talk about stalk blocks, crack blocks, and pass routes with receivers.  How about option reads for QB's, play action, hot routes, looking off safeties, proper footwork, the pump fake, the three step, five step, and roll out passing.
> 
> ...



I guess now me and everybody else is supposed to be impressed?  I would love to talk about football sometime with you.  

Anywayz,  Talking about taking a cheap shot on Cody is just classless. I bet your hoping Tebow gets hurt before we play UGA. But i guess some of the UGA fans on here wouldnt mind it if Cody got 
I-L-L-E-G-A-L-L-Y.................C-H-O-P-P-E-D.......
B-L-O-C-K-E-D  

There i spelled it for you nice and slow so everybody knows what block(cheap shot) that we are talking about.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think the better question is Bama's Defense ready for Knowshon Moreno...



We were ready for Spiller and Davis and they are better backs than KM. Cody played very well against them. Not sure how many yards that vaunted ground game got but seems like it was around ZERO!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 22, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> We were ready for Spiller and Davis and they are better backs than KM. Cody played very well against them. Not sure how many yards that vaunted ground game got but seems like it was around ZERO!!!




You have lost your freaking mind....It's obvious you spend more time picking up poisonous snakes than watching football.  Knowshon is the best RB in college football.  

Red


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You have lost your freaking mind....It's obvious you spend more time picking up poisonous snakes than watching football.  Knowshon is the best RB in college football.
> 
> Red



Just ask any UGA fan and they will tell you.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> We were ready for Spiller and Davis and they are better backs than KM. Cody played very well against them. Not sure how many yards that vaunted ground game got but seems like it was around ZERO!!!



Please don't use Clemson as a bragging tool... I love college football and yes I'm a UGA fan but I honestly love college football and football in general and I'm sure you'll agree Clemson can never win the big game and the school is about stupid to keep extending Bowdens Contract.. Spillers and Davis yes are a great one two punch but they honestly aren't the same back at KM..


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 23, 2008)

I tell you what MustangMatt.. Whenever you want to have a beer and chat ball you let me know.. I like a fellow football man.. Do you coach?? I did for about 4 years but I was way to young to enjoy it like I should have.. I will be going back into coaching soon when I get my teaching degree.. I might be looking for a O-Line Coach and will be calling you my friend..


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just ask any UGA fan and they will tell you.



When the bugs come close to beating UGA this decade, then you can have an opinion....Until then, know your place in the pecking order.

Red


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Chop block him.and put him on the sidelines



But that would be a 15 yard penalty

Oh, i am sorry, CMR is known to tell his players to commit penalties!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

There is not a football team in college football history more guilty of committing infractions than Alabama....Granted more have been of the field, but don't come in here spewing that crap.  UA has been on probation most of our adult lives....They are known as repeat offenders by the NCAA.  UA was within a gnat's rearend of getting the death penalty.

Yall are just mad you didn't think of the end zone dance first!  Don't be hatin'!

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Yall are just mad you didn't think of the end zone dance first!  Don't be hatin'!
> 
> Red



I am not hatin, I am plainly statin and debatin.

CMR has been known to order a "CODE RED"


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> I am not hatin, I am plainly statin and debatin.
> 
> CMR has been known to order a "CODE RED"



Pot...meet kettle.  Our coach orders a "code red", yours talks to junior recruits violating NCAA rules.....15 yards is better than another 5 years don't you think?  Your past coaches paid the players.......

Looks like nothing has changed since the Bear days.....

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Pot...meet kettle.  Our coach orders a "code red", yours talks to junior recruits violating NCAA rules.....15 yards is better than another 5 years don't you think?  Your past coaches paid the players.......
> 
> Looks like nothing has changed since the Bear days.....
> 
> Red



Please direct me to a site where you have uncovered that SABAN is violating NCAA rules.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> Please direct me to a site where you have uncovered that SABAN is violating NCAA rules.



Be glad to.  http://www.footballforum.com/sec/21256-cant-program-stay-off-probation.html

Dispute it all you want.....The players all recalled the conversations.

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Be glad to.  http://www.footballforum.com/sec/21256-cant-program-stay-off-probation.html
> 
> Dispute it all you want.....The players all recalled the conversations.
> 
> Red



All I see there is a bunch of "IFS AND MIGHTS" and nothing from the NCAA stating that Saban had committed any violations

I appreciate your efforts though!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> All I see there is a bunch of "IFS AND MIGHTS" and nothing from the NCAA stating that Saban had committed any violations
> 
> I appreciate your efforts though!



Yeah, and Barack Obama MIGHT be a Christian....

Red


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

That's what they do when anyone but themselves have a good team, everyone is cheating except for them because they are the greatest that has ever been or ever will be (even though their last NC was 1980)


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> Please direct me to a site where you have uncovered that SABAN is violating NCAA rules.





Ol' Red said:


> Be glad to.  http://www.footballforum.com/sec/21256-cant-program-stay-off-probation.html
> 
> Dispute it all you want.....The players all recalled the conversations.
> 
> Red





kevina said:


> All I see there is a bunch of "IFS AND MIGHTS" and nothing from the NCAA stating that Saban had committed any violations
> 
> I appreciate your efforts though!





Ol' Red said:


> Yeah, and Barack Obama MIGHT be a Christian....
> 
> Red



Again, Please direct me to a site where you have uncovered that SABAN has committed NCAA violations

It is kind of like Obama, you throw something out there that is a quarter truth and hope that no one takes the time to check it out for themselves. Your Obama tactic did not work on this one


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is the rule:

3. The prohibition of contact with a prospective student-athlete is not intended to relate to normal civility, it being understood that such a contact is not prearranged by the representatives of a member institution and is not made for the purpose of recruitment. In other words, if you meet a junior or senior high school or junior college student-athlete during your normal course of business there is no problem with the contact as long as you complete the conduct of your affairs with no talk about (the university). However, if you are attending an alumni or athletic event and find yourself talking to parents of a prospect, don’t talk about the University athletic program and extricate yourself from the situation in a timely and civil manner.

Here is what Saban did:

Alabama quiet on reports that Saban contacted junior recruits
Associated Press

Updated: May 25, 2007, 7:51 AM ET
Comment
Email
Print
TUSCALOOSA, Ala. -- Alabama officials would not comment on reports that coach Nick Saban might have violated NCAA rules limiting contact with potential recruits.

The Miami Herald and canesports.com reported that three south Florida junior prospects described conversations with Saban during his recruiting trip last week that might have exceeded NCAA rules limiting face-to-face contact with recruits to "exchange of a greeting" between April 15 and May 31. Coaches are allowed to evaluate high school players at their schools during that period.

If violations occurred, they were likely secondary and wouldn't lead to significant penalties. Alabama spokesman Doug Walker said Thursday the university would not comment on the reports.

Miami Krop junior linebacker Etienne Sabino said Saban told him he's "the big physical type of linebacker" Alabama needs.

Miami Northwestern High junior Brandon Washington said Saban asked if "my heart was in Miami." He has verbally committed to playing for the University of Miami Hurricanes.
Northwestern teammate Marcus Fortson said he spoke to Saban for "a few minutes" and that the coach told him Alabama "is a great place to get a degree."


1.  He was not in a normal setting.  HE WAS RECRUITING.
2.  He mentioned the University of Alabama.
3.  He discussed the football program.

I guess you think Obama is for real and Reggie Bush's parents weren't given a house.  Sugar coat it how ever you want.  Saban broke NCAA rules.

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Here is the rule:
> 
> 3. The prohibition of contact with a prospective student-athlete is not intended to relate to normal civility, it being understood that such a contact is not prearranged by the representatives of a member institution and is not made for the purpose of recruitment. In other words, if you meet a junior or senior high school or junior college student-athlete during your normal course of business there is no problem with the contact as long as you complete the conduct of your affairs with no talk about (the university). However, if you are attending an alumni or athletic event and find yourself talking to parents of a prospect, don’t talk about the University athletic program and extricate yourself from the situation in a timely and civil manner.
> 
> ...



I see your player statements, but nothing from the NCAA stating that Saban committed violations. I will ask for a 3rd time
Show me the site where the NCAA has stated that SABAN has committed NCAA violations. 

Hillary said she came under sniper fire and it was reported and printed we all know that did not happen either

Don't give yourself an aneurism while trying to stretch a previous untruth you stated into the truth.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> But that would be a 15 yard penalty
> 
> Oh, i am sorry, CMR is known to tell his players to commit penalties!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

Kevin, what reason would the players have to lie about what Saban said?  The NCAA hasn't proven Bush's family was given a house and OJ was aquitted.  We all know USC and OJ are guilty.  So is Saban.  It's all good though, given him some time....He'll fall right in line with all the other low life coaches at Alabama....Even the "Great" Bear cheated.  He'll get caught cheating some way, some how......After all, yall need to do something to beat Auburn.....Are we looking at 7 straight this year?

One excerpt....."Bear Bryant spawned a culture of cheating that has resulted in the longest NCAA probation ever handed down against an SEC school and very nearly resulted in the Death Penalty. He openly admitted his longstanding cheating and buying of players in his book about his life and times as head coach at Texas A&M prior to coming to Alabama. Logan Young once boasted publicly that Bryant taught him everything he knew about buying players. The culture led to Bama having to forfeit all of its games as recently as 1993 for having knowingly started an ineligible player in every game under Bear's prime protege from the A&M days, Gene Stallings, who was one of his successors as head coach in Tuscaloosa." 



Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Kevin, what reason would the players have to lie about what Saban said?  The NCAA hasn't proven Bush's family was given a house and OJ was aquitted.  We all know USC and OJ are guilty.  So is Saban.  It's all good though, given him some time....He'll fall right in line with all the other low life coaches at Alabama.  He'll get caught cheating some way, some how......After all, yall need to do something to beat Auburn.....Are we looking at 7 straight this year?
> 
> Red



I take your above quote as you do not have any statements from the NCAA that SABAN committed NCAA violations

As far as BAMA vs AUBURN, this is nothing more than a cheap shot at me and BAMA since you were called out and cannot prove a BOGUS statement you threw out. We are turning our program around and it will take time, but we are on our way back. Are we there now? I do not think so, but we are definitely headed in the right direction.

You may need to worry about your UF rivalry instead of ours. I do not think that you all have balanced things out with UF in recent history

BUT, i am glad you are concerned with BAMA and SABAN. That only proves that you are worried about what is happening in the SEC WEST, particularly in T-TOWN.

You also need not worry so much about us and worry about winning the EAST


----------



## bamafans (Sep 23, 2008)

good post kevin


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> I take your above quote as you do not have any statements from the NCAA that SABAN committed NCAA violations
> 
> As far as BAMA vs AUBURN, this is nothing more than a cheap shot at me and BAMA since you were called out and cannot prove a BOGUS statement you threw out. We are turning our program around and it will take time, but we are on our way back. Are we there now? I do not think so, but we are definitely headed in the right direction.
> 
> ...



We'll handle our business....UF is still trying to even the score after the last 80+years....I proved my statement with actual player quotes.  I bet if the Bear was still around and the NCAA investigated him, Alabama would have to give back several of the so called National Championships....

A school rich in tradition......of being cheaters.

Red


----------



## bamafans (Sep 23, 2008)

red,

you act like we are the only school that has ever cheated. We have made mistakes over the years, but we are back on the right tract now.

I also like how other fans bring up coach Bryant when it is suits them, but if we bring it up, we are living in the past!!!!

As far as taking back the NC that we have one, the phrase 
"If  and buts were candy and nuts..." comes to mind


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

bamafans said:


> red,
> 
> you act like we are the only school that has ever cheated. We have made mistakes over the years, but we are back on the right tract now.
> 
> ...



I never said UA was the only school to cheat.....UA has been the worst culprit.

Let me rephrase, WHEN Alabama gets caught again for cheating.

Red


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

> I proved my statement


You only proved something to yourself.

The quotes you mentioned proved that Saban DID NOT violate any rules.  Isn't it funny that:

1.  The "news" is from over a year ago which would provide more than enough time for the NCAA to investigate and reach a conclusion
2.  The NCAA obviously doesn't agree with Ol Red, but Ol Red knows more about the situation than anyone.

Please tell us ole Karnak, just what information you have that has not been reviewed by the NCAA,  so far you have only convinced yourself.



> A school rich in tradition......of being cheaters.


Yeah, that's what folks say when they have nothing else


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

David Mills said:


> You only proved something to yourself.
> 
> The quotes you mentioned proved that Saban DID NOT violate any rules.  Isn't it funny that:
> 
> ...



David, can you read?  The rule states nothing more than a "hello".  Saban clearly violated that with 3 different players.  One year has nothing to do with it.  Reggie Bush's case has been in investigation since he graduated years ago and there hasn't been a conclusion.  I never said I knew more about than anyone, nor do I have any "inside" info....I just read the article and I know what the rule says.  Whether the NCAA decides to persue the infraction is not up to me....Maybe they are cutting him some slack knowing he'll slip up again....After all, he is following in a long line of cheaters.....It's Alabama coaching nature.

The tradition of cheating at Alabama has been well documented.

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> We'll handle our business....UF is still trying to even the score after the last 80+years....I proved my statement with actual player quotes.  I bet if the Bear was still around and the NCAA investigated him, Alabama would have to give back several of the so called National Championships....
> 
> A school rich in tradition......of being cheaters.
> 
> Red



In your 1 above post you are guilty of doing what all you DAWGS say BAMA is constantly doing

1) digging up the past (80 yrs+)

2) again exhuming the BEAR

Players quotes are not NCAA violations no matter how much you attempt to stretch it. Your original statement appeared to be as if you knew what you were talking about, but after being called out and challenged we all now know that not to be the case

When the threads on here about UGA players being arrested came up, all you Dawgs said do not rush to judgement because the arrest is not a conviction. Same thing applies here. Don't be a hypocrit!


You need to give it up. You are digging yourself a hole so deep you may not be able to climb out of it in time to watch the game Saturday night


ROLL TIDE ROLL!

GO BAMA!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> In your 1 above post you are guilty of doing what all you DAWGS say BAMA is constantly doing
> 
> 1) digging up the past (80 yrs+)
> 
> ...



Kevin, say what you want, lump me into the category of "all DAWG" fans......

1 - I never said the UGA arrests weren't legit...Besides, an open container is heck of a lot different that paying players.  One gets you a $50 ticket, the other 5 years of probation....You should know that better than me.

2 - Didn't bring up the past....Just showed you obvious ignorance regarding the UGA/FLA rivalry.

3 - Didn't exhume the Bear.  That's probably the last thing UA fans want....He was the biggest cheater of all!

4 - Player quotes are not NCAA violations...you are right.  BUT if the rule says you can't mention the school or the football program and you do, that IS a violation regardless of who said it.

Alabama is one of the most storied programs in college football.  With that said, there is not one Algae fan that can say the history of UA football is not one of the most tainted in college football.


Red


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

> The tradition of cheating at Alabama has been well documented.


First, I'm about tired of this phrase "TRADITION of cheating".  Let's talk about this since you are making an allegation.  Other than the infractions from which we just got off probation, what other convictions are you talking about.  Tradition is more than just a one time thing, but I see where you may be confused.  Ya'lls last NC was 1980 but you act like UGA has some kind of championship "tradition".

Next thing, yes I can read, I have actually read a novel (on 2 ocassions) in less than a day.

You listed 3 statements alleged by different individuals, nowhere did Saban solicit the individuals.  Also, the operative word is "alleged".

Pronunciation: \É™-Ëˆlejd, -Ëˆle-jÉ™d\ 
Function: adjective 
Date: 15th century 
1 : asserted to be true or to exist <an alleged miracle> 
2 : questionably true or of a specified kind : supposed , so-called <bought an alleged antique vase> 
3 : accused but not proven or convicted <an alleged burglar> 
— al·leg·ed·ly  \-Ëˆle-jÉ™d-lÄ“\ adverb 

You are making allegations based on allegations.




> The tradition of cheating at Alabama has been well documented.


It is???  Show me.  You say it's well documented so it should be easy to find or are you once again, making allegations.  Maybe Jan Kemp can help you.  Sounds like you are reading from some UGA Daily Kos.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

BTW, my apologies to the more respectful and knowledgeable UGA fans.  My remarks are not directed towards any of you.


Hey red, I've found some good articles about Jan Kemp,  kinda funny that the academic cheating was going on in 1980.


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> We'll handle our business....UF is still trying to even the score after the last 80+years....I proved my statement with actual player quotes.  I bet if the Bear was still around and the NCAA investigated him, Alabama would have to give back several of the so called National Championships....
> 
> 
> Red





Ol' Red said:


> Kevin, say what you want, lump me into the category of "all DAWG" fans......
> 
> 1 - I never said the UGA arrests weren't legit...Besides, an open container is heck of a lot different that paying players.
> 
> ...



I have highlighted in RED font for your easy reference

refering to 80+ years is digging up the past no matter which way you look at it

You did bring up the BEAR which many Dawgs say we can't. I guess it reminds them of our days of domination and their days of just mere existance

I guess you are now attempting to say that SABAN has paid players at BAMA?

Players quotes are not NCAA violations, and are rather hear say until proven otherwise

You may want to get you a good night sleep and wake up tomorrow and try again to deface the CRIMSON TIDE, because it just has not worked out for you today

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> There is not a football team in college football history more guilty of committing infractions than Alabama....Granted more have been of the field, but don't come in here spewing that crap.  UA has been on probation most of our adult lives....They are known as repeat offenders by the NCAA.  UA was within a gnat's rearend of getting the death penalty.
> 
> Yall are just mad you didn't think of the end zone dance first!  Don't be hatin'!
> 
> Red



Im A BAMA fan but I'll admit the UGA hoedown against FLA was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

From a previous post....If you're such a good reader, maybe you should pick up a copy of the chea..I mean the Bear's book.

1 - One excerpt....."Bear Bryant spawned a culture of cheating that has resulted in the longest NCAA probation ever handed down against an SEC school and very nearly resulted in the Death Penalty. He openly admitted his longstanding cheating and buying of players in his book about his life and times as head coach at Texas A&M prior to coming to Alabama. Logan Young once boasted publicly that Bryant taught him everything he knew about buying players. The culture led to Bama having to forfeit all of its games as recently as 1993 for having knowingly started an ineligible player in every game under Bear's prime protege from the A&M days, Gene Stallings, who was one of his successors as head coach in Tuscaloosa." 

UA has been on probation TWICE in the last 15 years, once for 2 years(should have been 3 per the original ruling) and 5 years (UA's latest cheating incident).

What more proof of a cheating tradition do you want?  UA has been hammered more than any school in the SEC.  Almost every coach you have had including the Bear was accused of cheating... all the ones that the biggest cover up artist, Mal Moore, kept around long enough to be accused....Pick your poison David and Kevin.  Facts are facts and Alabama Football has a storied past of cheating.

Red


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

> The rule states nothing more than a "hello".


The rules don't say that, please read below.  You asked me if I know how to read, I suppose I should ask you the same question.  Better yet, maybe your reading comprehension should be questioned.  I'm sure you will apply YOUR definition of this rule, but the NCAA wrote it and I'm more concerned with their definition.  Evidently, they didn't confer with you in their interpretation.

DEFINITIONS
Contact
A contact is any face-to-face encounter between a prospect or the prospect’s parents, relatives or legal guardian(s) and an institutional staff member or athletics representative during which any dialogue occurs in excess of an exchange of a greeting. Any such face-to-face encounter that is prearranged (e.g., positions himself/herself in a location where contact is possible) or that takes place on the grounds of the prospect’s educational institution or at the site of organized competition or practice involving the prospect or the prospect’s high school, preparatory school, two-year college or all-star team shall be considered a contact, regardless of whether any conversation occurs. However, an institutional staff member or athletics representative who is approached by a prospect or the prospect’s parents, relatives or legal guardian(s) at any location shall not use a contact, provided the encounter was not prearranged and the staff member or athletics representative does not engage in any dialogue in excess of a greeting and takes appropriate steps to immediately terminate the encounter.

Head Football Coach Restrictions - Off-Campus Contact - Football Bowl Subdivision (formerly Division I-A)
The head coach may make in-person, off-campus contact with a prospect or the prospect’s relatives or legal guardian(s) only during one calendar day. It is permissible for this contact to occur both at the
site of the prospect’s educational institution and away from the institutional grounds. During such contact, the head coach may be accompanied by an assistant(s) who otherwise is required to observe the
restrictions contained in the bylaws.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

What book are you talking about?

Read what you posted:


> He openly admitted his longstanding cheating and buying of players in his book about his life and times as head coach at Texas A&M prior to coming to Alabama.


 Notice you have quoted "prior to coming to Alabama".  Not that it's any excuse, I'll stick my neck out and say that nearly every school was "buying" players at one time.  (Except of UGA of course)

Now, please provide some explanation to the academic cheating going on at UGA during Dooley's tenure, most specifically during their "hershel" years.


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> From a previous post....If you're such a good reader, maybe you should pick up a copy of the chea..I mean the Bear's book.
> 
> 1 - One excerpt....."Bear Bryant spawned a culture of cheating that has resulted in the longest NCAA probation ever handed down against an SEC school and very nearly resulted in the Death Penalty. He openly admitted his longstanding cheating and buying of players in his book about his life and times as head coach at Texas A&M prior to coming to Alabama. Logan Young once boasted publicly that Bryant taught him everything he knew about buying players. The culture led to Bama having to forfeit all of its games as recently as 1993 for having knowingly started an ineligible player in every game under Bear's prime protege from the A&M days, Gene Stallings, who was one of his successors as head coach in Tuscaloosa."
> 
> ...



You original statement was that SABAN violated NCAA rules. Now you are changing the subject to PRE-SABAN years. I know BAMA's history, and that is why we are rebuilding.

Lets get back on topic, where you mis-spoke and got caught.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

David Mills said:


> The rules don't say that, please read below.  You asked me if I know how to read, I suppose I should ask you the same question.  Better yet, maybe your reading comprehension should be questioned.  I'm sure you will apply YOUR definition of this rule, but the NCAA wrote it and I'm more concerned with their definition.  Evidently, they didn't confer with you in their interpretation.
> 
> DEFINITIONS
> Contact
> ...



See the red quotes David.  There lies the infraction.  Also, make sure your posts are about the subject matter David.  *Contact with Juniors.*

The rule as it pretains to JUNIORS per the NCAA:
Junior year from September 1

College coaches are allowed to send you information about their athletic program and about their school. this can include: media guides, schedule cards, personalized letters, photocopies of newspaper clippings and official university admissions and academic publications.

The college coach is now allowed to answer your emails and send emails to you as well.

Junior year from July 1

A college coach is only permitted to contact you in person off the college campus only on or after July 1st when you have completed your junior year of high school. If the coach meets with you or your parents and says anything to you or them then this is considered a contact. Anything more than a very basic hello is a contact

College coaches are permitted to make one telephone call each week to you or your parents. You can call the coach as often as you wish.

You are not eligible if any staff member of your institution:


-Contacted you, your relatives or your legal guardians in person off your institution's campus before July 1 following completion of your junior year in high school (except for students at military academies) as described in Bylaw 13.1.1.1.

-Contacted you in person off your institution's campus outside the time periods specified in Bylaw 13.1.4 for the sports of football, basketball, baseball, softball, women's volleyball and men's lacrosse. 



I guess the "saving grace" was none of the young men committed to UA.  Saban was off the UA campus, he wasn't on the student's campus, they were juniors and it was before July 1 of the year they completed their junior year.  How much clearer can it get?!?!  I know you Bammers are slow but dang!

Red


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

it is hear say from 3 teen age athletes that probably did not want to attend BAMA. It does not make it true. If there was some meat there the NCAA would have acted on it.

I know some one that said TEEBOW broke his leg, but that did not make it true


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonder if I can find a pic of you guys dancing against UL Monroe???  Oh wait.. You didn't win that game did you.. See that their pic of UGA dancing in the Endzone is in a game we WON...


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 23, 2008)

Hunt Em Up said:


> Wonder if I can find a pic of you guys dancing against UL Monroe???  Oh wait.. You didn't win that game did you.. See that their pic of UGA dancing in the Endzone is in a game we WON...



i can find plenty of pics when fat phil made georgia his......well....lunch


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a difference between a "chop" block and a "cut" block. Cut blocks are 100% legal. Ask GT, they do it every play ala the Falcons and Broncos under Gibbs. That said, I see UGA subbing a lot and running a ton of screens and sweeps.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Man!!!! its gonna be a long few days!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Man!!!! its gonna be a long few days!!!


 
And a LONG ride home to Tuscaloosa for you guys Saturday night after you lose...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> There is a difference between a "chop" block and a "cut" block. Cut blocks are 100% legal. Ask GT, they do it every play ala the Falcons and Broncos under Gibbs. That said, I see UGA subbing a lot and running a ton of screens and sweeps.



I think that's probably a good strategy.  Hit them hard on the outside and soften them up with screens.  They keep talking about how they will dominate us up front but there is more than one way to skin an elephant.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 23, 2008)

David Mills said:


> That's what they do when anyone but themselves have a good team, everyone is cheating except for them because they are the greatest that has ever been or ever will be (even though their last NC was 1980)




You know the Jan Kemp scandal in 1986 pretty much forced UGA to clean up their act in football and it made things pretty tough for UGA for a while. 

What is your excuse?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 23, 2008)

*Im thought i got all these Bammer fans riled up about*

My chop block post.For all you Bammer Fans that called me names and questioned my character it was a Joke.Chill Out.........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

Red, once again you are applying your interpretation to the rules.  Show me in the rules where it says, word for word, that only a hello is allowed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

> What is your excuse?


There is no excuse Matt, but some folks shouldn't act so lilly white.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> See the red quotes David.  There lies the infraction.  Also, make sure your posts are about the subject matter David.  *Contact with Juniors.*
> 
> The rule as it pretains to JUNIORS per the NCAA:
> Junior year from September 1
> ...



See the Red....per the NCAA website.



David Mills said:


> Red, once again you are applying your interpretation to the rules.  Show me in the rules where it says, word for word, that only a hello is allowed.



Again David, please read the whole post before you reply.  Sounds like you have the same basic concept of the rules as the Alabama coaches do.....none. 

Did you really read a whole novel or did you just buy the Cliffs Notes?

Red


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 23, 2008)

The question is:


Is T. Cody ready for Knowshon to run straigt over him while his chunky self is trying to turn around?


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 23, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> The question is:
> 
> 
> Is T. Cody ready for Knowshon to run straigt over him while his chunky self is trying to turn around?


 
Won't happen buddy....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 23, 2008)

T. Cody is a big big boy.I hope we run around that guy

GO DAWGS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> The question is:
> 
> 
> Is T. Cody ready for Knowshon to run straigt over him while his chunky self is trying to turn around?



  Keep  it real Rack...


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 23, 2008)

T. Cody...meet AJ Green...wait...


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 23, 2008)

NO they are not ready, after seeing what South Carolina did to them, this will be the wood shed game...ROLL TIDE


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> T. Cody...meet AJ Green...wait...


 

Umm Mt. Cody is not in the pass coverage.....He's the nose tackle.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 23, 2008)

you ever heard of a screen


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> T. Cody...meet AJ Green...wait...



For the Bama fans who didnt get my snide comment this means that T.Cody is not going to intercept, break up the long bomb passes unless he is on coke...which from UA's  off field troubles just might be possible.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I am a fortune teller, this is what will happen on Saturday:


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 23, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Ok, I am a fortune teller, this is what will happen on Saturday:


 
You got the first part of the sequence right.

Then.......SLAM, Moreno eats dirt.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hold on now blueiron, those proportions are correct!! T. Cody will put his fist in KMs bottom and carry him around like a dog treat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You got the first part of the sequence right.
> 
> Then.......SLAM, Moreno eats dirt.



  His fat rear end won't know which end is up trying to tackle Knowshon.. Yall kill me with this nonsense.  Guys who are waaaaaaay more athletic than him can't even get a good look at Knowshon as he goes by them and yall think this big dumpling is going to "slam" him into the turf?  Get real.  Yall act like this guy invented defense or something.  Please.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have not been on this forum long, are these gonna be the most active threads ever?


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> His fat rear end won't know which end is up trying to tackle Knowshon.. Yall kill me with this nonsense.  Guys who are waaaaaaay more athletic than him can't even get a good look at Knowshon as he goes by them and yall think this big dumpling is going to "slam" him into the turf?  Get real.  Yall act like this guy invented defense or something.  Please.



Haven't you heard?  He can even dunk a basketball!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

> Did you really read a whole novel or did you just buy the Cliffs Notes?


Novels Red, plural

plural 
Adjective
1. of or consisting of more than one 
2. Grammar denoting a word indicating more than one


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

Only a fool thinks Cody will make a ton of tackles, thats not his job! His job is to eat up 2-3 blockers "which he does" and let other guys make plays. He also disrupts plays by shoving linemen back into the play. A good NT can change a game without ever making a tackle! I know first hand, I still have nightmares about one owning me in a High School game!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Only a fool thinks Cody will make a ton of tackles, thats not his job! His job is to eat up 2-3 blockers "which he does" and let other guys make plays. He also disrupts plays by shoving linemen back into the play. A good NT can change a game without ever making a tackle! I know first hand, I still have nightmares about one owning me in a High School game!



Good post man.  That makes sense.  You actually know what you're talking about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Haven't you heard?  He can even dunk a basketball!!!



If there is a cheeseburger on the backboard......maybe.  I don't believe that for a second.  Next they'll be trying to tell us that he can poll vault 11 feet, run the 100 meter hurdles in 9.0 seconds,do bird calls, and spot on imitations of Dolly Parton.  It's hilarious.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Novels Red, plural
> 
> plural
> Adjective
> ...



Great, thanks.  I'm glad you cleared that up.  You were have a hard time reading the posts(plural) where your question was answered more than once smart guy.

I thought to be a mod you actually had to READ the post(s).  Maybe you just know somebody.

Red


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> If there is a cheeseburger on the backboard......maybe.  I don't believe that for a second.  Next they'll be trying to tell us that he can poll vault 11 feet, run the 100 meter hurdles in 9.0 seconds,do bird calls, and spot on imitations of Dolly Parton.  It's hilarious.



Its all true, he'll be performing in vegas after the season!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Great, thanks.  I'm glad you cleared that up.  You were have a hard time reading the posts(plural) where your question was answered more than once smart guy.
> 
> I thought to be a mod you actually had to READ the post(s).  Maybe you just know somebody.
> 
> Red



I know Red.  I've been thinking that too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Its all true, he'll be performing in vegas after the season!!



I hope I can find it on YouTube.  You're alright man.


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Its all true, he'll be performing in vegas after the season!!



Dude, you're killing me...    Welcome aboard...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Great, thanks.  I'm glad you cleared that up.  You were have a hard time reading the posts(plural) where your question was answered more than once smart guy.
> 
> I thought to be a mod you actually had to READ the post(s).  Maybe you just know somebody.
> 
> Red



You asked if I had read the novel or the cliff notes, I had previously stated that I had on a few ocassions read a novel in one day, therefore you should have made your statement about novels (plural), not novel (singular).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> If there is a cheeseburger on the backboard......maybe.  I don't believe that for a second.  Next they'll be trying to tell us that he can poll vault 11 feet, run the 100 meter hurdles in 9.0 seconds,do bird calls, and spot on imitations of Dolly Parton.  It's hilarious.



He actually set a high school record (Pole vault), but he had to use a flag pole.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Great, thanks.  I'm glad you cleared that up.  You were have a hard time reading the posts(plural) where your question was answered more than once smart guy.
> 
> I thought to be a mod you actually had to READ the post(s).  Maybe you just know somebody.
> 
> Red


  Actually, I like the piffy avatars


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You got the first part of the sequence right.
> 
> Then.......SLAM, Moreno eats dirt.





All joking aside, you just made me bust out laughing, I guess b/c it is late and derlirious, but it is funny


----------



## ZACK (Sep 23, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> We were ready for Spiller and Davis and they are better backs than KM. Cody played very well against them. Not sure how many yards that vaunted ground game got but seems like it was around ZERO!!!


----------



## plumber7527 (Sep 23, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just ask any UGA fan and they will tell you.



I THOUGHT GA TECH FANS WERE JUST MYTHS?


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 23, 2008)

plumber7527 said:


> I THOUGHT GA TECH FANS WERE JUST MYTHS?



If you're basing that statment on the number of people that actually show up for a game, I believe you are right...

Red


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 24, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> All joking aside, you just made me bust out laughing, I guess b/c it is late and derlirious, but it is funny


 
Doubt he'll get his meat hooks on Moreno, but if he does it could get ugly.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Doubt he'll get his meat hooks on Moreno, but if he does it could get ugly.....


 
Like Fulmer at an "All You Can Eat Buffet"...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like Fulmer at an "All You Can Eat Buffet"...



Yeah there needs to be a new penalty just for that muffin man.  No biting the running back, or something like that.  I mean in a pile up he might put hot sauce on Knowshon and try to take a bite out of him.  Yall Bammer boys can forget it.  I heard  Knowshon will start every offensive series with a hamburger tucked in his pants.  During every run he will throw a piece on the ground.  That takes care of yall's muffin man right there.


----------



## bamafans (Sep 24, 2008)

I think he will be a force to recon with, but he will not win or loose the game for us. He is a big part of our D ( no pun intended), but the other 10 will have to play well for bama to get the win.....


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah there needs to be a new penalty just for that muffin man.  No biting the running back, or something like that.  I mean in a pile up he might put hot sauce on Knowshon and try to take a bite out of him.



MMMMMMMMMM taste like chicken


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 24, 2008)

We only ask you play with 11 players unlike AZ St and use 12.. But if Cody is the 7'0 450lbs Mountain he is he counts as 2 so your only allowed 9 more.. Sorry we have to make this game fair.. And as for Saturday night GO DAWGS GO BAMA hope its worth all the hype its getting and Kill GAMEDAY BOYS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I heard Knowshon will start every offensive series with a hamburger tucked in his pants. During every run he will throw a piece on the ground. That takes care of yall's muffin man right there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


>



People heard me laughing and came over to see what was going on.  Now they're laughing!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 24, 2008)

If albert had dreads he would look like T. Cody. 
Cody makes me laugh everytime I see him, he's awesome!

ROLL TIDE


----------



## bamafans (Sep 25, 2008)

come on some of you photoshop pros...hook us up with some dreads on him.....


----------



## Crimson (Sep 26, 2008)

Mount Cody is awesome.  I like how all the talk about him gets under the doggie fans skin.  BLACKOUT, BLACKOUT, BLACKOUT, BLACKOUT, what are we going to do.?


----------

